# DFWAPC Christmas Party: Sunday, Dec 13, 3:30PM



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Allright!

Just like last year Mike and Shane were so nice to invite us all to their amazing place for the club Christmas party.

Last year we had a blast. There must have been more than 25 people and I don't think anyone felt left out. Mike and Shane's place is very interesting - with not just aquariums to see. 

So, Sunday, December 13, at 3:30 PM.

Food is provided and is exceptional. But everybody is welcome to bring food or drinks if they want to.

Also we do a white elephant gift exchange and everyone ends up with more than one useful things - mainly for aquariums of course. So please bring a wrapped gift. It doesn't have to be something brand new but it should be in good shape. If you don't bring a gift... "NO SOUP FOR YOU!!!"

You could also bring anything aquarium related that you want to give away for free.

The address will be posted later today, Monday.

See you there!
--Nikolay


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I hope you all have a great time! We're sad that we'll be missing it by only a few days. 

Cherrio!
Phil


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

The address is here:

http://aquatic-plants.org/meetings.html

You will have to send an e-mail to:
[email protected]

Don't forget your Santa hat!

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow. I love soup.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Sweet! I have the perfect thing in mind.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

northtexasfossilguy said:


> Sweet! I have the perfect thing in mind.


No, that red thong with white fur trim doesn't count! And don't even consider the Rudolph the Red "Nosed" pair!!!!!


----------



## brighty K (Oct 1, 2008)

I get to come! I was super bummed to miss the last one.

Niko, I want to buy some fish! I'll email you tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Phil Edwards said:


> No, that red thong with white fur trim doesn't count! And don't even consider the Rudolph the Red "Nosed" pair!!!!!


That's not it at all... (crap now I have to think of something else). No uh anyway I was referring to the white elephant gifts and that my gift will be funny but is not unmentionables that Phil so unashamedly mentioned.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Don't forget the party Sunday! We have a really good gift planned...


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

Need any food brought?

We'll be there. Can't miss the soup!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

I think I will bring an Italian Cream cake. Will that do?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a wonderful meeting! Thanks so much you guys for hosting.

The plant I believe you have growing emersed is Aciotis acisanthera. Is this it? Here's a submerged plant (forgive it being bent over)


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Yes, that's it! Glad you came, it was a good party. 

Michael


----------



## StephB (Nov 13, 2009)

Thanks for hosting!!!! Loved it!


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Yes, thank you so much for hosting. I really enjoyed the food, the company and as always the inspiration of seeing your wonderful tanks. Happy Holidays to you all!


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks to Michael and Shane. It was great seeing your setups again and I know we all really enjoyed the food as well.


----------

